# poste lake?



## dust1388 (Jun 5, 2014)

anyone ever fished poste lake? is it private? i seen it on google maps thought i would check it out if aloud. any help is appreciated!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Post is a private 20+ acre lake built by Worthington RR back in the 1930's.
The lake is shallow under 6' and holds good numbers of stunted crappie and stunted bass. Home owners have exclusive access.


----------



## dust1388 (Jun 5, 2014)

thank you for the info!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have fished it in the past out of a belly boat..... It had, as stated above, many small fish.... It was many years ago though...


----------

